# Donations Needed For Heart Surgery



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Meet Little Bam Bam :wub: Is he cute as a bug, or what?

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/BamBamsStory.html 


UPDATE AS OF TODAY, 4-11-08 :wub: :wub: 


Tom and I spoke with Bam Bam's mom (Pam) yesterday. Pam told us that BB has earned his Canine Good Citizen award! He now weighs 4.5 lbs (he was 2 lbs 14 oz when he stayed with Tom & I) and, on most days, goes to work with Pam at the UW Veterinary School. Bam Bam is everyone's darling. At the Vet School, I asked at the front desk for Pam Gillitzer. The gentleman did not know who that was. So I tried a different approach. "Do you know Bam Bam?" "OH! EVERYONE knows Bam Bam!". "Well," I said "Pam Gillitzer is Bam Bam's mom". BB has several favorite people at the clinic and whimpers when they come into his room. He receives the best of care. Students will come to Pam and say "I'm supposed to listen to Bam Bam's heart". If a student needs practice performing an echocardiogram, Bam Bam is the subject. Pam says he just patiently lies there and lets the student do their thing. He's almost one year old, and is another NMR success story! Thanks to Mary for taking him in, and to Sharon for fostering him prior to his heart valve procedure. (Tom &) Becky


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh what a precious lil darlin! donation is in!! :thumbsup: Pray the operation will help this little boy have a good life ahead!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He is adorable!! When you donate, make sure to add .23 to your total so NMR knows it's for him. :wub: :wub:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Made the donation! Thanks for bringing it to our attention Deb. He is a doll. :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks Deb for bringing this to our attention. The donation has been made with the extra .23. Thank you again he really deserves a chance for a good life. rayer:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

This sweet little man caught my eye yesterday when I was on their website. Yes, I'll help this little one...how could I not? I sure hope he makes it. Best of luck to you Bam Bam!


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Sent donation! Please keep us posted! Praying he gets enough and is able to have his surgery rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Ladies!! You are absolute angels!!!

I am praying like crazy for this little guy. I know Mary Palmer is so worried.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Donation made! Thanks for calling this to our attention. I sure hope he'll be OK.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg what a sweet little boy, of course we will help, our check is on the way :wub:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

My donation is in, thanks for letting us know!

mary anna


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope this little guy gets his surgery and gets well. What a sweet little guy. I made my donation.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

donation done


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Bump [/B]


Thanks Janet - I was going to do that, too! Between the two of us, we won't let this fade away!!
Go Bam Bam!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bam Bam has an appointment at the University today. I believe it's a pre-op evalutation, not sure yet. I'll let you know as soon as I have any more information.

Gosh, I'm finding myself really attached to this tiny little soul.

Thanks for the "Bumps for Bam Bam", Ladies!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Bam Bam has an appointment at the University today. I believe it's a pre-op evalutation, not sure yet. I'll let you know as soon as I have any more information.
> 
> Gosh, I'm finding myself really attached to this tiny little soul.
> 
> Thanks for the "Bumps for Bam Bam", Ladies!!![/B]


How can you NOT get attached?? Look at that face! Thanks for keeping us updated. I'm really interested in this little guy. Can you let us know how the donations are coming? I could probably scrape up more if he needs it, if the numbers aren't as high.

COME ON SM COMMUNITY I KNOW YOU CAN DO IT!! :biggrin: REMEMBER RINGO~~~ :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=427859
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes how I do remember Ringo, I was wondering how his doing :wub: :wub: 
Thanks Deb for the update on little Bam Bam, lets rally support for him and pray he has a good chance at a long and healthy life in a loving home :wub: :wub: He is such a little cutie pahtuti :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb , do you think maybe this should be posted on the other more visited forum where more will get to see? I know I often 'neglect' to come here to the "rescue" sometimes.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb , do you think maybe this should be posted on the other more visited forum where more will get to see? I know I often 'neglect' to come here to the "rescue" sometimes.[/B]



Actually, Terry, you read my mind!! I PM'd Jodi, but her mailbox is full. I wanted to know if she could post this on YorkieTalk.

Anyone, from YorkieTalk?? Could you please cross-post this. :grouphug: 

Or any other forum you ladies are on would sure help. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=427880
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great idea, Deb. But I think Terry also meant other forums on SM - like Everything Else or something other than Rescues.
When I come on SM, I simply click on View New Posts, so I see all new posts in all categories, but I know some people only go to certain areas.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=427888
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL ~ I'm sofa king stew pod :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=427891
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great idea, Deb. But I think Terry also meant other forums on SM - like Everything Else or something other than Rescues.
When I come on SM, I simply click on View New Posts, so I see all new posts in all categories, but I know some people only go to certain areas.
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL ~ I'm sofa king stew pod :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Deb, you are sofa king funny, but not stew pod at all, you are a riot :smrofl: :rockon:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Not stew pod at all, my friend. Just thinking outside the box (or the forum) :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

I'm sure Jodi would want to help if she would see this. Can you email her through her website, I wonder?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i hope mine and many more donations are rolling in with a .23 on the end, what a tiny handsome dude he is :rockon:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I usually contribute to causes such as this, but I can't right now. With all of Karli's testing, I'm having to watch the budget for awhile. I haven't totaled it, but with Karli's trip to U.T. last week, we've probably spent approx. $1000 dollars on her last month and there's more testing to come. If my frugal husband were to find out I donated for another dog's Vet. bills at this time, you'd be reading my obituary. 

I sure hope the surgery goes well for this little one and he can live a normal, healthy life! My heart goes out to rescues anyway, and I especially feel sorry for the sick ones. 

Hopefully I can donate something next time there's a need!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

he's precious! I donated, let me know if they need more to get him the help he deserves.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> i hope mine and many more donations are rolling in with a .23 on the end, what a tiny handsome dude he is :rockon:[/B]



Thanks Joe!!! You are one cool dude!! No wonder LBB likes you, he has excellent "cyber" senses. :thumbsup: 

NMR thanks each, and every one of you. Donations and Prayers, it's all good.


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

I sent in a donation for Bam Bam today with .23 on the end. Good luck little Bam Bam.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I sent in a donation for Bam Bam today with .23 on the end. Good luck little Bam Bam.[/B]



I think we should change his name to "Bam Bam 23" ~ LOL

Oh Paula, my phones been ringing off the hook. But want to let you know, Winter's vet visit was awesome!!! His heart, his lungs, his skin, his patellas, his ears, his little feet, his teeth, his eyes and nose. Yep, it's all good. I had a fecal, no worms. We did a blood panel, will know tomorrow. But vet assured me, he is healthy as a horse!!!

Winter sends his love to you, and your daughter :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=428114
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boy... good thing you don't rescue them too...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=428129
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!! Horse Rescue!! I failed Parott Rescue. I could only handle one of those ~ LOL

You know, Steve, if I'm not mistaken, I beleive Mary was involved with Horse Rescue many years ago, like in the 1800's. I do believe someone made that comment, on our list ~ LOL ~ I'll have to check on that. Not that Mary is a couple hundred years old, but the Horse Rescue.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for posting about BamBam. I am donating right now. Keep us posted on how the donations go for the little cutie!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey Deb
I just posted this in Yorkie Talk. I hope it helps. 
He's such a little cutie.

Sorry my box is always full


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Hey Deb
> I just posted this in Yorkie Talk. I hope it helps.
> He's such a little cutie.
> 
> Sorry my box is always full [/B]



OMG!!! I'm just finishing up my work, and saw this!! Jodi, this is awesome!!! Every little bit helps. As I've said, we are really having a tough time, and are so very desperate. 

You have no idea how much Mary, and all of us, at NMR thank you!!! Isn't Bam Bam a cutie? He's so young, and so very small. I'm so "loving" this little one. I also know how very worried and attached Mary is. 

Keep praying for this most precious of souls. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Thank YOU, Jodi. Bam Bam, thanks you with all of his heart. :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

bumpity-BUMP! B)


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=428261
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Several people on the other board have made donations already. I sure hope he gets the care he needs!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I swore that this month I was only going to put NECESSITIES on my credit card and Bam-Bam's surgery qualifies! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=428265
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY!!! Jodi - :rockon: :rockon: Thank you Yorkie parents!! Let's go Bam Bam!!

Deb, you'll keep us posted, won't you? If he needs more money, etc.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That's great news Jodi, how wonderful of the folks in Yorkie Talk to help out.
Deb, how did Bam Bam go with is assessment, do you know? I am praying he gets his surgery and lives a long and happy life, plus finds a loving home to go to afterwards :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Did someone say bump?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Ellie donated


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Geeze!! I finally got an update from the list. Here's the message from Mary:


I took Bam Bam to Madison, to the Veterinary school yesterday. He will go back on the 18th of September, and if all goes well with the repeat testing, he will under go the surgery procedure on the 19th. Right now he is on meds to help his little heart, hopefully to reduce the size of the heart chamber that has a thickened wall, because of how much work it is having to do. They also want to give him a little more time to grow. He is back at Sharon's house, I will send them an update in two weeks, about how much weight he has gained. Let's all hope he will eat like a little piggy and gain a few ounces. Mary

Mary will be contacting me tomorrow, with more details. She sends her love, gratitude, and apologizes to SM. She has just been so overwhelmed with rescues, and the worry of little Bam Bam, and hopes you understand. 

Of course we understand. I say, "Mary, just keep on, keepin' on" You ROCK!! :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update Deb! Please let us know how it's going with Bam Bam's money, too. 
That little guy really touched my heart. :wub: :wub:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks so much Deb for the update on BamBam. I think of him everyday. There's something about that sweet little face that just melts my heart. Please let us know how the donations are going. I'm willing to donate more if needed. Thanks Deb! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think I felt a ....'Bump"


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Deb, any word on how the donations are going for BamBam?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb, any word on how the donations are going for BamBam?[/B]



Oh yes. I emailed Trudy. She said the donations are rolling in from all over the country!!!! :chili: 

I just emailed back and asked for a total. So I'll let you know.

NMR is so very grateful for the extra "boost". :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=429426
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops - double post.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=429426
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*W O O H O O!!!! GO BAM BAM!!
*


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

That's wonderful Deb!! :aktion033: :aktion033: Yay BamBam! :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=429426
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow that is fantastic, gooooooooooo Bam Bam :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Any updates, Deb?

(oh yeah, and BUMP)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Any updates, Deb?
> 
> (oh yeah, and BUMP)[/B]



LOL ~ Linda, you will use any excuse for a "bump". 

I'll check my emails in a few minutes. I've been getting ready for a couple more fosters coming tomorrow. Steve and Peg are coming on Sunday to pick one or two up. We're not sure yet.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=429599
> 
> 
> 
> ...


darn... they must be real nice people...

Rocky :HistericalSmiley: 

grrr... ruff...ruff...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=429703
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ~ Rocky!!! You the MAN!!! Keep up the "ruff" talk, I rather like it ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

And, yes, they are quite awesome. They don't know this yet, but I plan on walking out to car with them. I am going to tell Billy we're going for a ride. Billy will never know I didn't actually "get" in the car. I hope he stays hidden, under the seat, like we've practiced. At least 'til they're out of Orange County. :smrofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=429718
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No new dogs have "shown" up yet...??

Ruff...

darn... they must be real nice people...

Rocky :HistericalSmiley: 

grrr... ruff...ruff...
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL ~ Rocky!!! You the MAN!!! Keep up the "ruff" talk, I rather like it ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

And, yes, they are quite awesome. They don't know this yet, but I plan on walking out to car with them. I am going to tell Billy we're going for a ride. Billy will never know I didn't actually "get" in the car. I hope he stays hidden, under the seat, like we've practiced. At least 'til they're out of Orange County. :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


grrr... ruff...ruff...

If billy will play with chance (grrr...) so he leaves me alone... and will will stay off my pillow and not eat my chicken... ruff... ruff...

Rocky


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry I'm late, but I did just make my donation....how's the little guy doing?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Just checking back for an update......


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Just checking for an update on donations for Bam Bam


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hey Deb, do we have any progress news for Bam Bam? How is the little fella doing? :smilie_daumenpos: 
Has he had his surgery? I have been thinking of him and praying that he had his surgery and it was successful and he is on the way to a great recovery :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Little Bam Bam is hanging in there. He goes to the vet on Tuesday, the 11th, for a final check up, and is scheduled for surgery on Wednesday, the 19th.

He is such a little doll. I pray for him daily. I'm a little scared for the 19th. I know, with all the prayers, and support from SM and YT, he'll make it. Yep, I can't wait to post after pics of this little angel. :wub: 

Bam Bam thanks us all for the love, prayers, and support.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Little Bam Bam is hanging in there. He goes to the vet on Tuesday, the 11th, for a final check up, and is scheduled for surgery on Wednesday, the 19th.
> 
> He is such a little doll. I pray for him daily. I'm a little scared for the 19th. I know, with all the prayers, and support from SM and YT, he'll make it. Yep, I can't wait to post after pics of this little angel. :wub:
> 
> Bam Bam thanks us all for the love, prayers, and support.[/B]


Thank you Deb, I will keep little Bam Bam in my prayers for the 19th bless his little heart :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Just checking in on Little Bam Bam. And to see how the donations are going. This little one sure deserves a wonderful life.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Deb. I've been thinking about Bam Bam a lot lately. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Sending many hugs and prayers to BamBam. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Thanks Deb! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Any idea how much was raised for him?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the update Deb. I was just wondering if the donations were enough.....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Thanks for the update Deb. I was just wondering if the donations were enough.....[/B]


I've been wondering the same thing, Deb. Also wanted to bring this up to start prayers for little Bam Bam on the 19th. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=432645
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep!! I do not have the exact donation amount, but I do know we have enough donations to follow through with the surgery. 

We, at SM, and YT, are pretty awesome!! 

This especially brings tears to my eyes, when something CAN be fixed, fix it. Bam Bam is just a puppy. Bless his wee little heart. 

I'm so very nervous for the 19th. I will definately keep you updated. 

Thanks so much, Linda. And yes, Bam Bam needs our thoughts and prayers. God Bless the little booger. :wub: 

Bam Bam thanks all of his new friends. He is so loved. He had nooooo idea, how much human's could care.

So, HUGE prayer fest, on the 19th!!! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

When I read your post I really started crying. Tears of joy of course. Bam Bam will be in my thoughts and prayers on Wed. Thank you for the update. rayer: rayer:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

thinkin of bam bam today :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

BUMP!! See update on page 1 :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> BUMP!! See update on page 1 :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]



This is the best bump I've seen in ages! YA FREAKIN HOO for Bam Bam!! :wub: :wub: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=562579
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know. Pretty cool, huh?

Becky will be posting a new pic of Bam Bam soon. I can't wait to see the little guy :aktion033:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Reading his update brought tears to my eyes. Thank you Deb for the update. He is sure a special little boy. :wub: :wub:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh that is wonderful to hear. So so glad BamBam is doing well. :wub: I think of BB and Ringo alot. :wub: :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Oh that is wonderful to hear. So so glad BamBam is doing well. :wub: I think of BB and Ringo alot. :wub: :wub:[/B]



:chili: :chili: I'm getting new pics of Ringo this weekend!!!


That little stinker was the apple of my eye :wub: 

I'll post a "Ringo O'Malley" thread, with pics and updates soon. :aktion033:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=562667
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh great!! :chili: :chili: :chili: I'll be watching for it. Thanks so much for the updates Deb! :wub:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

wow that is an amazing story--NMR is the best......what a strong little guy!! :grouphug: :aktion033: :chili: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awww little Bam Bam will always hold a soft spot in my heart.....you see one time recently I googled my own name to see what I would find......It seems the only thing I'll ever be known for on the web is donating to Bam Bam's operation. I feel proud, but geez....that's it? :bysmilie: so if I hadn't done that, I wouldn't have even existed??


----------

